# Colorado or Niseko leaving this wednesday!!



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have a small dilemma, never been to Colorado, been to Niseko, loved it!!

Both the 9day forecasts on 'snow-forecast' look great for both, Niseko has a 200 -300 base and the average in Colorado is 100 - 200, with two lots of moderate powder dumps forecast for both.

So, where do I go? pretty much gotta book this in tomorrow, don't have to but probably better if I do, get this trip outta the way and get back to work before NZ comes around. I can go for round 2 weeks. Thinking if I go US i might go NYC for a few days at the end, just coz I aint been there before and when I looked at return flights from Denver they were via NY. States wise, I Been to LA, Vegas n Hawaii, would be cool to check out NYC but better still to hit the powder jackpot!!!

Feedback much needed and appreciated!


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

Screen shots from snow-forcast


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ive never been to niseko so I would go there. I've heard Its awesome. I Have been to Colorado plenty and love it enough to move There. If you've never been, you should go.


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

would have been good to get some more responses..  what would you do if you could go tomorrow to either place and both have great snow on the way?? Snowmass has heavy snow forecast for this saturday.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I would go Japan in a heart beat, but that is since i live in the states. If I were you and conditions were the same look into CO since they are suppose to have had a pretty good season. CO is farther from you so how many more times do you think you can make the journey especially with as rad as a season as they have had? Also I would say CO since the they off more off-piste stuff. The research I have done on Japan has limited amounts of free-riding and they will take your pass if you go off the trail :dunno:


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, Yeah I know Japan is going to be heaps good but I'm thinking bout other good places I'd like to check out. Utah, Colorado are also well know for powder, and apparently better terrain. Heavy snow is forecast for Snowmass CO and with light to no wind and cold temps should be a great choice but it's still an unknown for me. Niseko has 400cm atm, Snowmass has 200... I've been Niseko before as mentioned and the do open the ropes when it's safe and they have back country guides, they will take your ticket if your foolish enough to go out of bounds when it's unsafe, fair call too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitely Japan. Most of CO has been having a great season as far as snow goes. Aspen has not.


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

linvillegorge have you done both? this would be good comparison, looking at the forecasts for CO Snowmass looks like its in for it, I'm using snow-forecast. com for my weather info.


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

struggling to find accommodation now!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

My biggest point was that since you have done Japan before and you are closer to Japan I would come to the states. Since it will probably higher chance of you going to Japan again but I don't know your financial state


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

Might go Japan in two weeks?? Want to go to Colorado now though for 7 days, would be cool to hear from someone heading there or already there and knows of good cheap accommodation. Would be cool to ride with someone there too, more fun than hitting it on your own. My mates cant get time off with such short notice..


----------

